# Welche Speazialisierung ist am besten ?



## Thorgun (7. November 2007)

Moin,

ich hab ein wenig mit der SuFu gesucht, aber keinen Thread gefunden, der sich nur auf das Thema fokusiert.

Also mit meinem Twink hab ich jetzt fast einen Skill von 300 und wollte gerne mal hören, welche Spezialisierung am "besten" ist.

Was möchte ich ?!

Puh gute Frage, an sich sind Mana und Healtränke bei uns im AH nicht gerade günstig. Also könnte ich Tränke für unseren Raid beisteuern und nebenbei evtl. ja noch nen paar verkaufen.

Transmutieren - lohnt sich das ? Sind die Umkosten höher als der Erlös ?

Elexier hat mir mir jetzt noch am wenigsten zugesagt.

Über eure Antworten freu ich mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnar'kol (7. November 2007)

Ich kann jetzt nur aus der Sicht eines Elixiermeisters reden, aber ich mag diese Spezialisierung. Vor allem weil auch die Flasks/Fläschen proccen können. Ich habe immer genug Elixiere und Überschuss kann ich für gutes Gold im Auktionshaus verkaufen. 
Tränkemeister ist auch nicht zu verachten, da du ja schon sagtest, daß auf deinem Server diese Tränke sehr teuer sind.


----------



## Thorgun (7. November 2007)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort !

Joa 5 Manatränke gehen immer für 15g weg, würde sagen is nen stolzer Preis, wobei ich ja nicht weiß, wie teuer die Mats sind.


----------



## Gnar'kol (7. November 2007)

5er Stacks kann ich bei mir aber auch für 15g(manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. Kommt halt drauf an was so im AH zu finden ist) verkaufen. 
Je nach Preislage 5 Elixir of Major Agility für 13g-19g


----------



## Thorgun (8. November 2007)

Push

Keiner noch ne Meinung dazu ?


----------



## Gnar'kol (8. November 2007)

Ich könnte nur noch allgemein sagen, daß man bei Tränke und Elixiermeister einfach mehr Proccs bekommt, da man ja viel öfter die Produkte seiner Spezialisierung herstellen kann. Elixier und Tränke kann ich machen bis der Arzt kommt und Transmutationen nur einmal alle 24 Std.


----------



## Thorgun (8. November 2007)

Danke nochmal ! 

Joa und deswegen bin ich halt am überlegen ob sich das rentiert.

Aber denke mal ich werd auf Tränke gehen...

Achja , spezialisieren kann man sich nur in der Scherbenwelt oder ?!

Wäre blöd, gerade mal lvl 39 und fast 300 ...


----------



## Gnar'kol (8. November 2007)

Spezialisieren kannst du dich mit Level 68 in der Scherbenwelt

Erst dann sind die Quests dafür freigeschaltet. Hast also noch ein wenig Zeit dir das zu überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDarkListener (8. November 2007)

Naja bei Elixiere hast halt nen Raidvorteil hab das letzte mal die Mats für 20 Elixiere gehabt und 38 rausbekommen, kann dir aber mit tränken auch passieren. Vorteil bei Elixieren ist einfach das man die leicht loswird weil zusätzlich DMG und Heilung etc. kann jeder brauchen.

Tränkespezi ist nett weil du halt schnellverbrauchbare Tränke herstellen hast, was unter Umständen auch net sein kann da man ja nie weiss wann man mal nen Manatrank oder Heiltrank brauch

Bei Transmutations Alchies ist es halt nice wenn du ne Urmacht für wen herstellst und zwei bekommst. Kann unter Umständen gut sein weil du Kohle bekommst kann aber auch von nachteil sein da du dein Glück nur einmal am Tag ausspielen kannst.

Bei Tränke und Elixiere Meister ist halt die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das du ne Eingebung hast was auch net ist...

Wie ich sehe ist dein DuDu der Alchi. Ich würde dir empfehlen mach Elixierspezi. Warum ist einfach du bist Feral geskillt d.h. du bist nicht auf Mana angewiesen (im Kampf) du kannst dich selber heilen und ein paar Tränke kannst du dir dennoch herstellen. Ich als Feral DuDu habe bisher kaum Mana- und Heiltränke gebraucht, habe mich daher für Elixier entschieden. Warum ganz einfach es gibt soviele nette Elixiere die dich unterstützen können beim Tanken oder als DD das mir das persönlich wichtiger war als alles andere. Ich habe viele Eingebungen bekommen und konnte alle elixiere klasse einsetzen. Am Schluss muss ich sagen das ich vielleicht nicht sooo viel Kohle mit den Elixieren mache aber dadurch das ich sie Aktiv einsetze kann ich meinen Druiden effektiver spielen.

Wenn dir das aber nicht taugt kannst du mit 70 und ich glaub Ruf Ehrfürchtig in den Zangarmarschen bei der Expedition des Cenarius deine spezialisierung auch wieder verlernen.

Gruß
Dark


----------



## Gnar'kol (9. November 2007)

Die Spezialisierung verlernt man bei dem Lehrer, der einem diese Spezialisierung vorher beigebracht hat.


----------



## TheDarkListener (9. November 2007)

Gnar schrieb:


> Die Spezialisierung verlernt man bei dem Lehrer, der einem diese Spezialisierung vorher beigebracht hat.



Hmm ich hab das damals in den Zangarmarschen gemacht... ist im Endeffekt ja egal


----------



## Thorgun (9. November 2007)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort TheDarkListener !

Naja, mit meinem Dudu brauch ich nicht wirklich Mana, bin eigentlich nur in Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich hab ich auch nur Alchi gemacht, um den Raid wo ich mit meinem Main mitspiele zu unterstützen, weil desöfteren mal ein paar Manatränke fehlen.

Aber da ich mich ja erst ab 68 spezialisieren kann ( -.- als Ingie ging das eher ) , bringt mir das ja eh nich sooo viel.

Hm mit 70 werd ich wohl auf Heal gehen, mal gucken ob ich dann nicht doch Elexier mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmal!


----------



## Gnar'kol (9. November 2007)

Die Ingineurspezialisierung gibts ja auch schon was länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Alchemiespezialisierungen kamen auch erst mit Burning Crusade. 

Mit dem nächsten kann man schneller Leveln. Da ist dann auch der Alchemiemeister kein Problem mehr für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDarkListener (9. November 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort TheDarkListener !
> 
> Naja, mit meinem Dudu brauch ich nicht wirklich Mana, bin eigentlich nur in Katze
> 
> ...



Also ^^ 
Elixiere die +50 Heal geben bzw. Elixiere für Beweglichkeit etc. sind für einen Raid unabdingbar.

warum willst du den auf Healskillen?

Ich bin Feral Druide klar, aber das heisst nicht das ich nicht heilen kann. 

Ich hab ein Tank Equi, ein Katzen Equi und ein Heiler Equi.
In den heroischen hab ich schon durchgeheilt und durchgetankt. Ich hab in Raidinstanzen geheilt ohne Probleme. Du musst dir halt nur das Equi zusammenfarmen dann kannst du als Druide ein echter Raidsupporter sein. 
Ich hab mit meinem Druiden 12k Mana bei fast 1200+ Heal. Weil die Baumform bringt nur den Leuten in deiner Gruppe etwas. Was heisst das im Endeffekt für dich? Entweder du kommst in die Tankgruppe mit rein damit die den Bonus kriegen, da du aber lieber weiter weg als mitten im Geschehen stehen solltest ist das hinfällig. Wenn du vorallem in der Tankgruppe bist dann gibts so schön Totems wie Manaflut etc. für dich einfach nicht. 

Also bleibt Feral und besorg dir ein gescheites Heiler Equi dann wird das auch mit dem Heiler. 
Ein Feral Druide ist eher ein Supporter als ein Heiler Druide.

Gruß 
Dark


----------



## Thorgun (9. November 2007)

Hm von der Seite hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet, da werd ich mal den Dudu Healer meines Vertrauens fragen was der dazu sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Tipps !


----------



## TheDarkListener (9. November 2007)

Also wenn es dir hilft ich hab mit lvl 60 von ZG bis BWL geheilt als Druide mit Feralskillung 

und seit BC mach ich das immer noch. Wurde vor kurzem mal Festung der Stürme und Ersatzheiler für Tempel eingeladen und da waren alle mit mir als Heiler sehr zu frieden.

Sicher werden die Hots die du verteilst günstiger und effektiver (allein die Critrate steigt) aber dadurch das du deutlich weniger Mana hast gleicht sich das recht gut aus.

Ich kann dir nur Raten bleib Feral und hol dir ordentlich Equi. Hat vorallem den Vorteil das du im Solo leveling ordentlich was reisen kannst, als heiler naja du kannst du Mob halt net Totheilen...


----------



## Thorgun (9. November 2007)

Ja bis 70 bzw. kurz vor 70 wollt ich sowieso Feral bleiben, das is klar.

Hm ja mal gucken wie ich auf 70 skille.

Bzw. Alchi is ja schon irendwie nervig oder ?! Man kann so gut und leicht skillen das man dann irgendwann 10 Level warten muss um die Pflanzen zu bekommen oder sie im AH kaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten is das nen Top Beruf !


----------



## TheDarkListener (9. November 2007)

naja kann mich da nicht beschweren vorallem ist es oft so das du die Pflanzen halt aus dem Grund erst da bekommen sollst weil de meist vorher die Tränke eh net nutzen könntest


----------



## Thorgun (9. November 2007)

TheDarkListener schrieb:


> naja kann mich da nicht beschweren vorallem ist es oft so das du die Pflanzen halt aus dem Grund erst da bekommen sollst weil de meist vorher die Tränke eh net nutzen könntest




Ja klar das stimmt natürlich, will mich ja auch nicht beschweren !


----------



## DirtyCrow (14. November 2007)

Ich bin überzeugter Transmutationsspezialist, die Spezialisierung dauert zwar vier Tage, außer man hat noch drei Kollegen oder kauft sich die Urmächte, aber der Gewinn ist enorm, Urmacht kostet im AH auf Rajaxx ca 85-90g, da ist so ein Proc schon wesentlich gewinnbringender als bei Tränken oder Elixieren, auch wenn mans nur einmal am Tag machen kann.


----------



## Gnar'kol (14. November 2007)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Transmutationsspezialist, die Spezialisierung dauert zwar vier Tage, außer man hat noch drei Kollegen oder kauft sich die Urmächte, aber der Gewinn ist enorm, Urmacht kostet im AH auf Rajaxx ca 85-90g, da ist so ein Proc schon wesentlich gewinnbringender als bei Tränken oder Elixieren, auch wenn mans nur einmal am Tag machen kann.



Und genau das hat mich von Transmutemaster abgehalten. Einmal pro Tag transmutieren und auf nen Proc hoffen. Und wenn man sich nen anderen Thread hier anguckt, wie viele Leute mal wieder auf einen Proc hoffen, bin ich froh Elixirmaster zu sein.


----------



## Apadia (21. November 2007)

kann das hier gesagt bestätigen.
von Transe auf Elexiere umgelernt, 
150 G beim Questgeber bei der Sturmsäule gelassen, und anschließen Elex in Shat gelernt ohne quest usw..


----------



## dasGROT (21. November 2007)

elex spezi bumst so hart wenn man nen fläschen des reinen todes macht und 5er kommt , ach selbst bei 3er oda 2er ... ein flask vertick ich für locker 35g und aufwärts .... urmacht is nix wert jungs sehts ein


----------



## hili (11. Dezember 2007)

entschuldigt das ich die frage stelle aber würde gern was für einen Defftank die beste spezi wäre von den dreien?


----------



## MysticLady (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab da auch mal die kleine bescheidene frage, wo man meister der elixiere oder fläschchen werden kann..

hab bisher nur den der transmutation in der sturmsäule gefunden..

da ich aber die einzige alchi bin in unserer gilde wären die elxiere/tränke usw in raids und innis stark von vorteil.

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## TheDarkListener (11. Dezember 2007)

Du bekommst die Quest in Thrallmar (Horde) oder Ehrenfeste (Allianz) bei deinem Alchilehrer.

Gruß
Dark


----------



## TheDarkListener (11. Dezember 2007)

hili schrieb:


> entschuldigt das ich die frage stelle aber würde gern was für einen Defftank die beste spezi wäre von den dreien?



Also Elixiere würde ich sagen

Weil 
Elixier der Erheblichen Beweglichkeit
oder
Elixier der erheblichen Verteidung

Tränke wäre halt interessant wenn du viele Gesundheisttränke brauchst...


----------



## Tankteddy (7. Januar 2008)

Ich bin werdender elixiere spezi,und naja was du bedenken musst ist das du oft in hdz2 reinmusst,ich war bis jezt 6x drin(komplett durch)und hab erst 9von10q items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDarkListener (8. Januar 2008)

Tankteddy schrieb:


> Ich bin werdender elixiere spezi,und naja was du bedenken musst ist das du oft in hdz2 reinmusst,ich war bis jezt 6x drin(komplett durch)und hab erst 9von10q items
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aja das stimmt schon (hab ja schön öfters geswitcht) aber HDZ2 Heroic ist doch Lustig bzw. Normal ist es auch Lustig. Grad du als Druide kannst da gut abstauben. Gibt nen netten Heilerstab, Heilertrinket, Katzenschultern (am Anfang auch zu Tanken geeignet) und DMGtrinket. Dann wenn du genug Ruf hast ich glaub ehrfürchtig oder so gibts da noch rezepte und die Deff-Kopfverzauberung, von daher sollte das also net so schlimm sein, vorallem wenn du ne gute Gruppe hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

